# Subscriber Accounts for Tutorials - The Approved



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

*Subscriber Accounts for Tutorials & Tacticas!

*So far one user has won a 6 month supporter account - congratulations.

*Maverike Prime
**Doelago
**Dusty's Corner*
The following are articles and tacticas approved and accepted so far.

Mono-God Tactica - mynameisgrax
Daemonhunter Tactics - Doelago
Necron Unit Guide: My Take on Things - StalkerZero
My Tactics (and they work). - Serpion5
Vanguard Veteran Tactica - The Thunder of KayVaan
Space Marine Scout Tactica - Rixnor
Tyranids: A comprehensive Unit, Formation, and Bio-morph review - Midge913
Chaos Tactics: Units to Avoid - techsoldaten
Wyches: A Must For Dark Eldar -DrinCalhar
Daemonhunter Tactics - Doelago
Using C`tan - Serpion5
The Walking Fortress - Samir_Duran
Space Wolf Tactica Abbreviated - Lash Machine
Tactica: Leman Russ Tanks - bishop5
Codex Chaos Daemons - Daemon Prince Tactica - D-A-C
Stating the obvious: Tau Tactica - Emet, Paladin of Truth
Eldar Support Weapon Battery Tactics - aramoro
The Tervigon- A tactical guide - Wolf_Lord_Skoll
Ork Tactics with Trucks and Commandos - Quantrilltoy
Tactica Daemonica: A comprehensive unit and gift review - Midge913

FFX Style Beastzerkers / Champions - Firefighter X
Chaos Armory on the Cheap: Converting a twin-linked Bolter - Maverike Prime
Chaos Armory on the Cheap: Converting a Combi-flamer - Maverike Prime
Collecting Tray - Dustys Corner
Painting Ultramarines - No Frills way! - Marneus Calgar
Painting an Primaris Psyker With Scenic Base (PICTURE HEAVY) - darkchainsaw
40K on a Budget - Culler​ Making A Twin Linked Heavy Flamer for A Razorback - agrippa
Powering Up - how to turn ordinary weapons into power weapons - Svartmetall
PG Power Weapons - Jayeldog
Beginners Guide - Tau Sept Firewarriors - D-A-C
How to make Texture Paint - Dusty's Corner
Daking's guide to Mars bases - Dakingofchaos
How to build an Imperial Guard Sentinel's Legs - jaws900
Bjorn the Fell-Handed Conversion - Judas Masias
Starting a 40k Based Podcast - Quick and Easy - Marneus Calgar 






> It's customary now for us to offer fixed length supporter accounts to people that go out of their way to submit articles to us.
> 
> This year though we're dropping the requisites from three articles to two!
> 
> ...



Submission window runs from now until January 31st 2011. Accounts will be awarded and announced on a fortnightly basis.

Please note:- Tacticas and Modelling Tutorials combine for your 2 submission quota.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Finally... Gona start working on the rest of my tactica, and then finish it of with a second one...


----------



## D-A-C (Sep 21, 2010)

I'm just curious whether this is going to get one final update, and if the subscriber accounts are going to be back dated?

Only reason I'm asking is that I submitted my tactica about three weeks ago and it's still awaiting approval by a moderator, but nevertheless was sent well before the deadline, (which has now expired).


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

Getting round to it mate, I had loads on today with my brother moving into his new flat.

I;ve approved those that warrant it and nuked the rest. All the subscriber accounts have been handed out and I'd like to say a massive thanks to those that took part. The event was nowhere near as successful as the first one mind where we got around 70 articles... however, any is a bonus so enjoy the endgame access etc!

If I've missed anyone shoot me a PM as I have a tendency to forget stuff.


----------



## D-A-C (Sep 21, 2010)

Jezlad said:


> Getting round to it mate, I had loads on today with my brother moving into his new flat.
> 
> I;ve approved those that warrant it and nuked the rest. All the subscriber accounts have been handed out and I'd like to say a massive thanks to those that took part. The event was nowhere near as successful as the first one mind where we got around 70 articles... however, any is a bonus so enjoy the endgame access etc!
> 
> If I've missed anyone shoot me a PM as I have a tendency to forget stuff.


Thanks Jez .... oh yeah look at my awesome new Subscriber Account!!!


I must admit that I'm really suprised that loads more people didn't submit stuff.

When I first read about this at the end of Decemeber I imagined that loads (or even too many) people would be submitting articles and the site would be a sea of blue.

I guess that wasn't the case huh?


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Grats and good job the three who got the accounts and good job on everyone who submitted something.


----------

